# It's the end of the world



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 20, 2012)

As you know, today is December 20th, 2012. You know, the eve of the end of the world. I wanted to remind everyone and let you all know, enjoy yourself because the world ends tomorrow!!! Today will be a great day!!!!!!! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jVmB3lRjCmc


----------



## lilhill (Dec 20, 2012)

Again!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 20, 2012)

LOL, yeah and 33 schools in Michigan are closing early because of it.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 20, 2012)

I should get my house clean just in case there is anyone left... I don't want to leave a mess for someone else to have to clean up.


----------



## Shelly May (Dec 20, 2012)

Does this mean I need to take all those Christmas presents back, and eat all the cookies myself that 
I baked for Santa? They say you can't take it with you, but I am sure willing to try.


----------



## Bitterroot (Dec 20, 2012)

It's my birthday.  End o' the world party at my place!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Dec 20, 2012)

If anyone in Maryland wants to give away their Registered stock, please give me a call, I will pick up for free.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 20, 2012)

Bitterroot said:
			
		

> It's my birthday.  End o' the world party at my place!


Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 20, 2012)

And me too. Anyone with Kikos and Kiko crosses, let me know. I too will pick up.


----------



## LadyIsabelle2011 (Dec 20, 2012)

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> If anyone in Maryland wants to give away their Registered stock, please give me a call, I will pick up for free.


----------



## lilhill (Dec 20, 2012)

It is already tomorrow in Australia and they are still there.


----------



## SheepGirl (Dec 20, 2012)

TRUE....buttttt the Mayans are in our time zone so we may be doomed still


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 20, 2012)

hah I was saying that the countries on the other side of the world are a day ahead so yesterday was the eve of the end of the world already and now today is the end for them. So we are lucky in that they are facing the end but we in the western world live another day!! ahahha 

Also, Sheepgirl, good catch. I didn't think that one up.

What I do think is funny is that they actually never predicted the end of the world. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maya_calendar



> Misinterpretation of the Mesoamerican Long Count calendar is the basis for a popular belief that a cataclysm will take place on December 21, 2012. December 21, 2012 is simply the day that the calendar will go to the next b'ak'tun, at Long Count 13.0.0.0.0. The date on which the calendar will go to the next piktun (a complete series of 20 b'ak'tuns), at Long Count 1.0.0.0.0.0, will be on October 13, 4772.
> Sandra Noble, executive director of the Mesoamerican research organization Foundation for the Advancement of Mesoamerican Studies, Inc. (FAMSI), notes that "for the ancient Maya, it was a huge celebration to make it to the end of a whole cycle". She considers the portrayal of December 2012 as a doomsday or cosmic-shift event to be "a complete fabrication and a chance for a lot of people to cash in."


So sadly, the world does't end. Dang!! I was looking forward.


----------



## terrilhb (Dec 20, 2012)

Bitterroot said:
			
		

> It's my birthday.  End o' the world party at my place!


Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday Dear Bitterroot, Happy Birthday to you. And anyone that just wants to give me their goats or LGD's is more then welcome to. You wont miss them.


----------



## lilhill (Dec 20, 2012)

I keep waiting for BREAKING NEWS on CNN, but alas there has been none.  Guess I have to cook Christmas dinner after all.


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Dec 20, 2012)

Awe man, were supposed to get our first big storm with a foot or so of snow tonight (  Hopefully the weather man is WRONG!!). Lol I LOVE snow, but I hate living where it snows. We got out yesterday and prepped for the storm so if the world really ends were gonna be set here!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Dec 20, 2012)

Supposed to end @ 6:15 am EST. What is the point of closing school early in Michigan??? LOL


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 20, 2012)

End of the world...yup...glad I played and cuddled with the baby all day instead of cleaning and baking


----------



## Royd Wood (Dec 20, 2012)

Still not bought the beloved's pressie yet so I could go out with a smile

Laughed at a long term weather forcast on the telly the other day


Monday 2 degrees with rain / snow mix in the morning brightening up later 


Tuesday 5 degrees and windy


Wednesday cold and cloudy 4 degrees


Thursday 6 degrees and Sunny



Friday HOT and 12,000 degrees


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 20, 2012)

Royd Wood said:
			
		

> Still not bought the beloved's pressie yet so I could go out with a smile
> 
> Laughed at a long term weather forcast on the telly the other day
> 
> ...


----------



## elevan (Dec 20, 2012)

This is a great read on the subject.   And everyone here should appreciate it...as farmers


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 21, 2012)

That was too cute!  


... and so true! There is no day off ever!


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 21, 2012)

Checked for any funny news story about this on the news this morning...nada...cold and freezing here right now...garbage day...have to haul our trash out to the road bin...hubby's back is very bad...so, will get all the dogs out and critters all fed and watered...then wait for the baby and 7 year old I have today...kitchen is a baking mess...cyclone must have come through...hahahaha...named Bonnie....who was too tired to clean up last night...wait for doctor's office to open to phone about a steroid shot for hub's back before closing time at noon...and now I am waiting on the coffee pot to hurry...thought at least there might be a funny news story about the end of the world...it's still freezing out there, but the sun is shining


----------



## Chicken Chick (Dec 21, 2012)

happy end-of-the-world day!! LOL I know my chooks aren't happy with this heavy cold wind we have


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 21, 2012)

Well the world hasn't ended yet. :/


----------



## DonnaBelle (Dec 21, 2012)

Just checking in to let everyone know we're still here in Oklahoma, it's a bit cold, 35 degrees but sunny.

I just saw a 300 lb coyote go accross the field South of the house, so the goats are hanging around the barn.

He was traveling through.  Thank goodness we have plenty of field rats for them to eat.  He looked fat and sassy.

Merry Christmas, ya'll....

DonnaBelle


----------



## Bossroo (Dec 21, 2012)

My wife  and I as well as our kids and grandkids survived the  Dooms Day .   So let's all party ... BYOB !!!


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Dec 21, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Well the world hasn't ended yet. :/


Tell that to my cats!!  Clearly the world ended overnight!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 21, 2012)

The look on her face.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 21, 2012)

hahah The face!!!

She's like," WHAT??"


----------



## DonnaBelle (Dec 21, 2012)

Ha ha ha, love the look on that cat's face.

She's like: OMG what now, you think I'm going out THERE!!!

DonnaBelle


----------



## redtailgal (Dec 21, 2012)

I went and got my hair done this morning.  I figured if I'm going out with purty hair.


----------



## Royd Wood (Dec 22, 2012)

Well that went as predicted and woke up this morning wondering when the nutters have a new date


----------



## alsea1 (Dec 23, 2012)

Worst end of the world yet. Non event


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 23, 2012)




----------

